# Miscellaneous Picture Montage.....



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

Here we go with another round of crazy pics......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 15, 2005)

I like the cake top.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

I think a new mouse is needed for the 6th one down


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

The 2nd one down is messed up...


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

That is one big pile up!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Nah, ive seen bigger pile ups in the *INSERT NOUN OF CHOICE HERE* on a saturday morning following the previous nights curry...


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Ew, CC. Too much information.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ok I altered it. Better?


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Ahem, kind of...


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

I know the feeling CC, last night I was bet that I couldn't eat a phall, my mate now owes me £20 but I was feeling it this morning


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Errrrrrrm, whats a phall?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 16, 2005)

Hottest curry you can get- hotter than vindaloo. The only thing keeping me going was a bit of Carlsberg that I had after each forkful


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Ah right  I think ill buy some shares in Andrex...


----------



## Medvedya (May 16, 2005)

Why oh why does it always have to come back to scat-chat with Pasty Boy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

He's a farmer, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

Scat-Chat????

I shall now commence to vomiting.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> He's a farmer, right?



Im no farmer and Im no pasty boy...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

no I'M THE FARMER AND THE PASTY BOY AND PROUD OF IT!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Im a Thin-Crust Ham and Pineapple Pizza invading on Pasty territory...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no I'M THE FARMER AND THE PASTY BOY AND PROUD OF IT!!


Right, sorry. I got my little darlings mixed up. It happens sometimes.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Sorry, my fault for starting the curry stuff off


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Right now I could go for some battered sausages


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

i could go for a pasty right about now.........


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

Here you go.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Aren't those Pastries the ones that when u bite into it, a little Gremlin pops out and molests ur genitalia????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

LMFAO ROFL.......... Great one FBJ..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Couple new pics..........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

I can't believe that detention one!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

I cant believe the mountain lion one....... Figure the odds.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Funny stuff! 
Except the baby with the gun. Mom should be slapped!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

I agree...


----------



## Medvedya (May 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I cant believe the mountain lion one....... Figure the odds.....



Must have been taken in Newfoundland - where those cougars hunt their prey in packs!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

It's funny because it's true!


----------



## Medvedya (May 29, 2005)

RHRAWWW! You won't escape alive!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Wedding bands seem to only act as bait too. Very, very dangerous. 
Not that I've gone _there_. Never have and never will. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (May 29, 2005)

So a single guy could wear a ring to increase his already humungous chances? Cool.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2005)

The drug truck is pretty amazing. The lengths they will go to for drugs!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Yea.. U remember that pic i posted of the Illegal Mexican dressed up as a minivan seat???


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## me262 (May 29, 2005)

look a this:


----------



## me262 (May 29, 2005)

insurance claims:




i did not see it coming!!!!




a what? i feel it like a bump!




keep yours eyes on the road!




i did not think it was so deep!


----------



## me262 (May 29, 2005)

is nature a porno fan?
























enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## me262 (May 29, 2005)

and the grand finale:


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2005)

Those last _have_ to be fake!  

What a bunch of morons.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

I posted those ones before. The last shot of the green truck falling over is fake apparently. GRG found the link before, showing this.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

Still good though!


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

The car they were originally trying to save - wasn't worth it. Chavtastic!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Make sure u go back to the last page and see the pics i posted there... They got paged over.. Some good ones there as well..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2005)

Auto Safety


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Im still trying to fathom the size of this girl..........


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Damn! Time to get off the beans and get on the greens!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

I think this girls past that..... Time for a stomach stapleing......


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Stone me! Imagine what it would be like if she did a running bomb off a springboard into a swimming pool!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

The poor kiddies in the pool wouldn't stand a chance. I think that one has liposuction written all over it, with something like a shop-vac.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2005)

Ughly visual there............


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

I'd love to see it happen - admittedly while wearing a steel helmet behind a row of sandbags. 

Have to remember to keep my hands over my ears and my mouth open though!


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

Thats rather a large girl. I hope you're not suggesting she does a bomb in a swim suit Med, especially a thong.
I suspect if she did some sort of specialized material would be required. Maybe the mooring lines off the Nimitz.


----------



## me262 (May 30, 2005)

ing!!!!


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Woah! That really is grotesque. 

Way I see it, if a girl has a big build, but takes care of the way they dress, and has a pretty face, they're still a lurvely lady in my eyes - in fact, probably nicer than a stick insect. 

There's a point where it's beyond a joke though. And the pic above is a long, long, way past it. You'd have to be a really weird person to fancy that!!! Eesh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

my god that's sick.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Dude, I just had my dinner...


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

So did she, by the look of it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

did she ever stop having dinner??


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Doesn't look like it......


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

My eyes have been defiled!!!

It's just plain wrong


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

Good God!!!


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

How would you like to bury your head between them thighs Skim even a Chinook could'nt haul you back out at least not without pulling your head off and besides who would have the guts to take on the mission.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

There ain't enough money or beer on the planet to make me even _think_ about goin' near that one! Jesus!!


----------



## me262 (May 30, 2005)

i rather commit suicide


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

You wouldn't get the chance - death through asphyxiation would be your lot!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

Never Never Never Never Never 
Someone hand me a knife I want to gouge out my mind's eye


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

You mean you'd prefer to lick the sweat from out of the creases of flesh? 

Well, each to his own I guess.....


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

No, I'd never go anywhere that lardblock on the previous page, that's what I meant


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

I wonder if apart from pools of sweat, you'd also find the remote control, some loose change, a peanut covered with fluff and a few pieces of Lego nestling down in the folds of skin?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

describes my thoughts exactly


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

My couch is more attractive than that...that...thing.  
Not that the couch gives me a hard-on or anything, but...you know what I mean.


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

Good god! If someone told her to haul ass, she'd have to make several trips.


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

he he      
I alway wonder how people like that manage to wipe their arses
It must be like finding a thimble in a huge vat of jello


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

They don't! Like Sumo wrestlers, they need to use someone with the Goddamn common courtesy to give them a reach around....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> I wonder if apart from pools of sweat, you'd also find the remote control, some loose change, a peanut covered with fluff and a few pieces of Lego nestling down in the folds of skin?




Med, shut the hell up, you're scaring everyone and ing them at the same time!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Well, I think she's hot...


...and a gold mine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

you could sell the fat to greese comanies and becaome rich....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

Hell, with the loose change u found in her skin folds/flaps/globualls, u could go get urself a nicely outfitted Mini-Cooper...........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

I wouldn't mind one of those but there's no way I'm going anywhere near that....thing


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Fuy! Why are you discussing that ing thing? 
Post some more funny pics, instead please.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2005)

> Fuy! Why are you discussing that ing thing?


Because we cant say anything like that to them in public...... We have to be supportive now in the real world and feel pity for them.... "They're fat.. AWWWwwww...."

LOL I remember back in the day i got into a fight with this dude at The Smithtown Bowling Alley... His big fat girlfriend was wearing this yellow blouse and had a bow in her hair... She looked like Ms. Pacman, I swear as God is my witness she did...

I was goin around "Wakka Wakka wakka.." and he got pissed and jumped on me.... This tiny little dude jumped on my Yeti ass.. It was too funny........

But, alas... No more fun at "Large,Happy" peoples' expense.....

Back on topic.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, you'd want to make sure your innards were empty before going on that roller coaster. I love roller coasters! It's been a few years since I rode on one. I can't ever get the wife to come along. It's usually me sitting next to some eight year old, screaming my head off, grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

The mullet family is hilarious!


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

I wanna go on the big dipper too Skim I luv em.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2005)

My lower back cant handle them anymore... I went to SixFlags New Orleans with my Son for his birthday last year..... Great Rides!!!!

But for the next 4 days i was miserable and layed up on the couch.....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 4, 2005)

I went to Alton Towers, UK some eight years back... It was cool!!! They got nice rollercoasters there, too! I bought the Hasbro's RollerCoaster Tycoon game because of that...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

That coaster does look intense! I'd ride it. My wife doesn't do coasters either, NS. But she will ride Star Tours and Indy at Disneyland. So as long as I get to ride those and Pirates, I'm good to go. But I can only ride INdy once, or like Les, I'm hurting for awhile after.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

I never intend to go on a rollercoaster in my life


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> The mullet family is hilarious!



Yes I'm sorry about that. Me the Wife and the Baby recital got it cut yesterday   

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I _never_ wore a mullet. I thought they looked ridiculous when they were "cool".


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I _never_ wore a mullet. I thought they looked ridiculous when they were "cool".



God, I did and still got the pics to prove it     

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, but some people it looked okay on...  alright nevermind, they never looked good.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine was all over the place    If it was windy I flew  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 4, 2005)

It's okay if you need a moment to mull it over - heh heh heh!

(Wind howls, bell tolls, tumbleweed rolls across the scene)


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 4, 2005)

Ha-ha.........ha-ha.........ha-ha-ha-ha.............ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha  

Hot Space


----------

